# Is hacking legal or illegal?



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2007)

Is hacking legal or illegal?What if someone makes his career in hacking?
Give your views.


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 6, 2007)

Hacking:: (White Hats) "legal" usually peoples employed by enterprises to find vullnerablitiies in there site , sw etc

Cracking:: (Black Hats) "Illegal" people with malign intentions


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 6, 2007)

If hacking were illegal there would have been no innovations in the software industry. Modifying or improving a software is hacking. It is using that knowledge for malicious intents which is unethical, whether it is legal or not depends on the country you live.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 6, 2007)

Legal. If it's not legal then it defies the term hacking so it can be no more called hacking.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 6, 2007)

Hacking is legal and good , but cracking is illegal... and BAD///


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2007)

But how can one distinguish b/w these two.Most of the people assume hacking and cracking are same and illegal.Also if its legal then hackers are employed by which companies?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 6, 2007)

all companies have hackers... even the most distinguished Programmers in security and web development field can be called as hackers,

Most of the people dont know the difference beween these two.. thats why..

and there are Proffesional hacker groups also...


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 6, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> But how can one distinguish b/w these two.Most of the people assume hacking and cracking are same and illegal.Also if its legal then hackers are employed by which companies?


 
Intension distinguishes them...

even a CEH can be cracker...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hacker do not join CEH or other money mongering course. It come from our own selves meaning we have to learn by ourselves and experiment thing by ourselves without any input from other people meaning "do that" or "do this". Also hackers do not reveal themselves to public.

Most of the people who say hackers outside just want to be proud on themselves.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 7, 2007)

see this

www.eccouncil.org/CEH.htm

this will clear some of ur doubts..................


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 7, 2007)

::cyborg:: said:
			
		

> see this
> 
> www.eccouncil.org/CEH.htm
> 
> this will clear some of ur doubts..................



Iam well aware of that course . I do not believe everything what that site says.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 7, 2007)

Hacker is a term used by some to mean "a clever programmer" and by others, especially those in popular media, to mean "someone who tries to break into computer systems." 1) Eric Raymond, compiler of The New Hacker's Dictionary, defines a hacker as a clever programmer. A "good hack" is a clever solution to a programming problem and "hacking" is the act of doing it. Raymond lists five possible characteristics that qualify one as a hacker, which we paraphrase here:

    * A person who enjoys learning details of a programming language or system
    * A person who enjoys actually doing the programming rather than just theorizing about it
    * A person capable of appreciating someone else's hacking
    * A person who picks up programming quickly
    * A person who is an expert at a particular programming language or system, as in "Unix hacker"

Raymond deprecates the use of this term for someone who attempts to crack someone else's system or otherwise uses programming or expert knowledge to act maliciously. He prefers the term  cracker for this meaning.
2) The term hacker is used in popular media to describe someone who attempts to break into computer systems. Typically, this kind of hacker would be a proficient programmer or engineer with sufficient technical knowledge to understand the weak points in a security system. For more on this usage, see cracker.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 7, 2007)

hacking is good for positive purposes ,but bad for negative purposes


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 7, 2007)

Definitions of hacker on the Web:

Unauthorized user who attempts to or gains access to an information system.
www.tecrime.com/0gloss.htm

A person who enjoys exploring the details of computers and how to stretch their capabilities. A malicious or inquisitive meddler who tries to discover information by poking around. A person who enjoys learning the details of programming systems and how to stretch their capabilities, as opposed to most users who prefer to learn on the minimum necessary.
www.tsl.state.tx.us/ld/pubs/compsecurity/glossary.html

A slang term for a computer enthusiast. Among professional programmers, the term hacker implies an amateur or a programmer who lacks formal training. Depending on how it used, the term can be either complimentary or derogatory, although it is developing an increasingly derogatory connotation. ...
dtp.epsb.net/glossary.htm

Originally, a hacker was a term of respect, used among computer programmers, designers, and engineers. The hacker was one who created original and ingenious programs. Unfortunately, the current popular meaning of the term is used to describe those who break into systems, destroy data, steal copyrighted software, and perform other destructive or illegal acts with computers and networks.
www.cem.uvm.edu/util/html/definitions.php

Originally used to describe a computer enthusiast who pushed a system to its highest performance through clever programming.
www.expedite-email-marketing.com/internet_marketing_glossary_internetmarketingtermsdefinition.htm

The dictionary defines "hacker" as a slang term describing a person who carries out or manages something successful. A hacker is someone who spends many hours with the computer often successfully operating it by trial and error without first referring to the manual. A hacker is often a technical person in the computer field, such as assembly language programmer or systems programmer. Today the term hacker has taken on a negative meaning. ...
www.fas.org/irp/congress/1996_hr/s960605a.htm

The term 'hacker' has been abused by the media to give a negative connotation - of someone who engages in breaking into computers. In fact 'hacker' within the subculture of computing has a positive connotation, meaning someone who is technologically adept with computers, electronics or any other technical specialism. In the computer subculture those who break into computer systems are referred to as 'crackers'. ...
www.fraw.org.uk/library/005/gn-irt/glossary.html

1) According to The New Hacker's Dictionary a hacker is a clever computer programmer, who does not necessarily engage in illegal activities. 2) In the media, a Hacker refers to a person who illegally break in or attempts to break into a computer system. See Cracker.
practice.findlaw.com/glossary.html

A highly proficient computer programmer who seeks to gain unauthorised access to systems without malicious intent. Top
www.smoothwall.net/support/glossary.html

A person who illegally gains access to your computer system.
www.infosec.gov.hk/english/general/glossary_gj.htm

A person who is very knowledgable about computers and might try to break into your computer to steal information, plant a virus, or play a practiacl joke on you with devious intent.
www.pcviper.com/help/glossary.html

a person who attemptsto gain unauthorized access to a computer system.
www.gbc.t-online.hu/english/bszotare2.htm

Slang term for a technically sophisticated computer user who enjoys exploring computer systems and programs, sometimes to the point of obsession.
www.incredible.co.za/services/glossary/glossary.asp

A person who understand the "ins and outs" of computers, networks, and the Internet in general. They term generally refers to a person who has intent to access a computer system without authorisation.
www.e-government.govt.nz/docs/authentication-bpf/chapter15.html

A person who delves into software more deeply than an average PC user. Hackers are often seen as "White hats" or "Black hats." White hat hackers help fix badly written software programs and write new programs for the greater good of the computing community. Black hats modify or create software for criminal purposes such as stealing your passwords, your identity, your bank account or simply to slow the Internet down to no one's amusement but themselves. ...
www.aoaforums.com/frontpage/index.php

Someone who tries to use their own computer and keyboard to break through computer security of another user, business, or organisation. It is usually done for fun, mischievious purposes, or to test limits. If done with criminal intent, he/she becomes known as a cracker.
www.techwriter.co.nz/nerd-eh.html

An unskilled golfer. Same as "duffer"
www.worldgolf.com/wglibrary/reference/dictionary/hpage.html

Hacker is a term used by some to mean "a clever programmer" and by others, especially journalists or their editors, to mean "someone who tries to break into computer systems."
www.sec-1.com/glossary/h.html

A person (or persons) or illegally enter or "hack into" computer systems (which are often protected by code words and other systems) in order to steal information.
dept.seattlecolleges.com/ssccwrite/pickups/gloss~1.htm

‘Hacker' is the term given to someone who deliberately tries to circumvent security procedures to gain unauthorised access to a computer network. The original usage of the term referred to people who create state of the art or cutting-edge computer programs, making computers perform tasks they may not have originally been designed to perform.
www.network-security.adopto-computers.com/glossary.html

A person who accesses computer files without authorisation, often destroying vast amounts of data.
www.boydslaw.co.uk/glossary/gloss_itip.html

An inexperienced player, a poor player
news.bbc.co.uk/sportacademy/bsp/hi/golf/jargon_guide/html/default.stm

Originally used to describe a person extremely skilled at computing. The term now is sometimes used to refer to people who use such skills in illegal or unethical manners (such as breaking into accounts that do not belong to them)
klingon.cs.iupui.edu/~aharris/mmcc/mod2/abwww8.html

A general term for computer criminals who enter electronic brains and steal and change information or plant viruses in the data.
biphome.spray.se/masterlink/glossary.html

A term given to programmers who seek to gain access to computerized information to which access has been limited.
www.packardbell.co.uk/specialevents/infocenter/01/internet/i-course/01ic003a/01ic003a.htm

someone who plays golf poorly 
a programmer who breaks into computer systems in order to steal or change or destroy information as a form of cyber-terrorism 
a programmer for whom computing is its own reward; may enjoy the challenge of breaking into other computers but does no harm; "true hackers subscribe to a code of ethics and look down upon crackers" 
hack: one who works hard at boring tasks 
wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn

Hacker is a term used to describe different types of computer experts. The media and the general populace typically use the term to mean "computer criminal"; however, in many computer subcultures it simply means "clever programmer", with no connotation of computer security skill. It is also sometimes extended to mean any kind of expert, especially one who has particularly detailed knowledge or cleverly circumvents limits. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker

Illuminati is a complicated card game (not a CCG) made by Steve Jackson Games. It can by played by two to eight players. Depending on the number of players, a game can take between one and three hours. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_(game)

A hacker is often someone who likes to create and modify computer software or computer hardware, including computer programming, administration, and security-related items. A hacker is also someone who modifies electronics, for example, ham radio transceivers, printers or even home sprinkler systems to get extra functionality or performance. The term usually bears strong connotations, but may be either favorable or denigrating depending on cultural context (see the hacker definition controversy).

More here
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> But how can one distinguish b/w these two.Most of the people assume hacking and cracking are same and illegal.Also if its legal then hackers are employed by which companies?



Crackers are script kidding with little programming knowledge. They use tools made by hackers and call themselves hackers. Hackers are of two types, black hat and white hat. The line between black anc white hat depends on your ethical values and the laws of the country. 

Program hackers are employed by software companies like Microsoft, HP, Novell etc. Network hackers are used by network companies and ISPs like Verizon, Comcast, etc. Multi skilled intrusion and snooping hackers are used by intelligence agencies and spies like CIA, NSA, RAW, etc.



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Hacker do not join CEH or other money mongering course. It come from our own selves meaning we have to learn by ourselves and experiment thing by ourselves without any input from other people meaning "do that" or "do this". Also hackers do not reveal themselves to public.
> 
> Most of the people who say hackers outside just want to be proud on themselves.



Exactly. Courses don't make you a hacker its your skills and attitude which do. And a lot of hackers think what they do is practical and common sense until they people start calling their acitivities hacking. Not those who call themselves hackers from the start because they can use a few tools.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

everyone knows that hacking in definitely illegal


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 14, 2007)

aj27july said:
			
		

> everyone knows that hacking in definitely illegal


Thats why i started this thread.Bcoz few people thinks that it is always illegal.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 14, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Thats why i started this thread.Bcoz few people thinks that it is always illegal.



And a lot of people think hackers are evil creatures.


----------



## abhi1301 (Mar 17, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> And a lot of people think hackers are evil creatures.


 being a hacker is like being Mr. INDIA ..(the movie ) it's upto u that makes it either leagal or the other way round

REMEMBER "With more power comes more responsibility"


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 17, 2007)

abhi1301 said:
			
		

> being a hacker is like being Mr. INDIA ..(the movie ) it's upto u that makes it either leagal or the other way round
> 
> REMEMBER "With more power comes more responsibility"



The public attitude towards hackers has more to do with media attitude towards hackers. A recent article in The Sunday India uses images of hackers in a red dimmed room with torches and monkey caps...you can imagine the subconscious message to the people.


----------



## iMav (Mar 17, 2007)

aj27july said:
			
		

> everyone knows that hacking in definitely illegal


 hacking is not illegal .... as stated what u hack and what u do with what u hack is what makes ur actions legal or illegal


----------



## rrkar (Mar 19, 2007)

hacking is legal as long as hackers are not engaged in stealing the data of others.else it is definitely illegal..


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 20, 2007)

rrkar said:
			
		

> hacking is legal as long as hackers are not engaged in stealing the data of others.else it is definitely illegal..



Depends on whose data they steal. If Indian intelligence steal foreign sensitive data, it isn't going to be any bit illegal in India.


----------



## rochela (Jun 9, 2008)

i am a computer programming in java so i need a code to these software called bank comersus software because i want to write a software of that type so i need to have the knowledge of that software that is


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 9, 2008)

This is like asking if a Knife is illegal. Sure I mean I could use a Mac Air to slice cake....  Its the intent that describes whether hacking is illegal or not. In the Indian Law I don't recall seeing a classification Black or White Hats.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 9, 2008)

rochela said:


> i am a computer programming in java so i need a code to these software called bank comersus software because i want to write a software of that type so i need to have the knowledge of that software that is



And you bumped this year old thread for that?


----------



## shantanu (Jun 9, 2008)

closed...  you started your profile by this thing ? weird !


----------

